# Iui or Icsi - any advice



## Stephanie L (Sep 14, 2003)

I would like to know if anyone has had advice from their clinic/doctor about what sperm parameters are suitable for IUI & when you should move to ICSI
We were about to start ICSI in Oct 03 when I found out I was pregnant naturally. Unfortunately I had a miscarrage at 9 wks.
Given we achieved a natural conception within 12 months, my doctor has said give IUI a go but I am concerned it is just delaying ICSI & as I am 34 would like to get going. My husbands sperm results were 8 million per ml, 64% motile & 75% abnormals. Any advice?


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi Stephanie

My dh's count is 18 mill and we were told by our clinic that they would recommend going straight for ICSI as the success rates are alot lower for IUI.

I know exactly what you mean about wanting to get started - that's how I feel but ICSI is so flippin expensive!! 

I hope you get some good advice and choose what's right for you and your dh.

Nicky x


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

http://www.inciid.org/fertinews/whothreshold.html

http://www.fertility-docs.com/sperm_eval_tests.phtml

Thought this might interest you.

Jenny

/links


----------



## lsls (Feb 18, 2004)

I don't have the answer for you Stephanie, but on the nurse's thread there is a very knowledgable fertility nurse called Sarah who might be able to tell you.
Have you talked about your concerns with your doctor?


----------



## kazzytee (Apr 4, 2004)

Hi there,

I am an embryologist working in the UK. This is a difficult one...I can see how you feel as your husbands sperm count is low, but the other sperm parameters are normal. However you have had 2 natural pregnancies so the sperm is capable of fertilising your eggs without injection.

I'm not sure that I would suggest IUI as your husbands sperm count is variable but perhaps going for a cycle and maybe doing IVF rather than ICSI if the sperm is good on the day as you have proven fertility. ICSI is a more invasive procedure and therefore it is preferable not to do it if it isn't necessary. It will all depend on your partners sperm count on the day of EC. I think you need to discuss your questions with your own consultant as he obviously knows your history
Good luck!!

Karen


----------

